# Weight loss journey to a new horse....



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Good Luck. I own my pony but I am also losing weight, its hard but it will be worth it when you finally get your horse


----------



## Moveurasets (Dec 31, 2011)

Well I just got my 2 for Christmas but I am hoping to lose some weight by the time they are ready to ride. Good luck


----------

